# After 8 Weeks of House Arrest...



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I figure we can all use a little humor. This train video (sort of) just might help. ENJOY.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

That was....interesting.😞


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Eggs-citing!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That was...stupid!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It was fun to see to watch all the about the funniness of everything about above below trains!


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

May I ask what the point of this was?


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

The USRA Guy said:


> May I ask what the point of this was?


For a detailed explanation please contact Captain Obvious.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

SantaFeJim said:


> For a detailed explanation please contact Captain Obvious.


Smh....


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

"The meat from these accidents is butchered and loaded into the dining car..." 🤣🤣



The USRA Guy said:


> May I ask what the point of this was?


Ya just had ta bin theah...  Jim said it was a LITTLE humor...


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

BWAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA! Use of sexual lubricant to make the train more aerodynamic. My wife is now mad at me for waking her up from laughing like an idiot at that


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

*"My wife is now mad at me for waking her up from laughing like an idiot at that"*

Maybe you should apologize and make her some eggs.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

That’s funny!


----------



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

Well, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

aquakiwi said:


> Well, I enjoyed it.


Wickedly funny!


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I find much of this to be offensive, degrading, poor sense of humor..I laughed not once, only cringed..


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

telltale said:


> I find much of this to be offensive, degrading, poor sense of humor..I laughed not once, only cringed..


Desecration comes to mind

LeRoy


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey there!!  Thank y'all, Homeless and telltale, for bring it back to the top for new members to enjoy!!!


----------



## Sideways (Jan 25, 2021)

cid said:


> Hey there!! Thank y'all, Homeless and telltale, for bring it back to the top for new members to enjoy!!!


Indeed, this was actually hilarious, so my thanks as well


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

I did t realize until now that my wife is one of those inferior non train people. Her head is so small.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

